# 2nd squirrel Kill with my scout



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

So I shot my 2nd squirrel this weekend......using a scout with 3/8 steel balls.....bands are 8" long latex cut 20mm wide....at about 30 feet.....I'm really love'n this scout...feels great to put food on the table...now if I can just get me a rabbit to go with it...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

ive never killed a squirrel be it with an air gun, shot gun, slingshot or vehicle. Ive koncked a pile of deer, birds and pigs. Ive always feared that once i ate a squirrel there would be no end to it.

Cool beans on the kill. Id like to hear how you fixed it up for dinner.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

good work i've been out today though it seems like all the squirrels are in the city. cant find them in the bush


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats ! when i had a set of latex bands, i used to love the lil fft sound the ammo made .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot! Cook him upppppp!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well done Darrin.
Good shooting from roughly 10 meters.

I am loath to suggest it, as Australian native, and pretty harmless, unless you hit one with a car; then most likely wombat walk away, while your suspension and likely car wrecked.

But you want to know about hard to kill with a slingshot ?

Me thinks (intentional bad grammar) that a wombat would,have to be right up there.

I'd never even tr but if I did, I,think something in the order of my bands, stretch to 550% as I do, then my lead filled30 gram self guided hex nuts.
Might at least get ones attention enough to scurry off as fast as it could (they are not fast, too large, too short a,legs).

Cheers Allan


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work man! Have fun eating that up!! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im serious about the fixin's. I like to make stuff and that includes food! I didnt actually kill this but I did cook and eat it....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey,Darrin, May I ask your draw length, so as to roughly work out how much you stretch the bands ?...

Your photo tends to indicate resonable height. s

So I am guessing 8 inches relaxed, to maybe around 40 inches (?)....

Which I am even close is 400% stretch, that will get your ammo/shot moving fairly dang fast.

Cheers Allan


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting bud, was it in the branches or on the ground? Watching one fall from the canopy is a special moment, congrats.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

You're also really cleaning up with the 3/8's! Nice work.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting man!

Your doing very good with those 3/8's!

I almost shot a squirrel the other day with a wire coathanger slinger, I shot and the 1/2 steel ball went right where the squirrel was standing ... Whats the bad part? The squirrel was not there when the ammo got to where he was standing when i took the shot, LOL !

Thats hunting for you.

SMS


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting Darrin.

I have a month off for Christmas we should terrorize the local squirrel population.


----------

